# little hole we dug today



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

pulled a 3000 gallon grease trap here put in a schier gb250 for temp use. We will be setting a 5000 gallon tomorrow morning.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! Pretty cool man. Make sure you post finished pics.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Impressive hole :thumbsup:

I guess you're saving the gravel for after you backfill some of it, right?





:laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I love those poly grease trap, btw...we can finally use them in most municipalities in DFW. 

It's really cool to be able to adjust grade without a crane :thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Why such a large grease trap, is it a Kroger?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I can smell it from here.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Why such a large grease trap, is it a Kroger?


The city of Arlington has special requirements and they figure the grease load in a special way also to require a larger grease trap .Arlington is just plain special. There was nothing wrong with the 3000 gallon we pulled . Just so happens that the remodel added a few more fixtures to the load and with Arlington's special way of figuring now under the Arlington amendments a 5000 gallon is required. No other city in the state would require this :no:.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Impressive hole :thumbsup:
> 
> I guess you're saving the gravel for after you backfill some of it, right?
> 
> ...


They were still digging at the time.The gravel showed up a hour later . I will take more pics tomorrow. The Crane will be there at 8am . Parks trucks cant set anything over a 3000 gallon ,so they sub it out to a crane company.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds like Arlington is a good place to be if your in the plumbing biz, and not so good if your the building owner.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I can smell it from here.


It was pretty bad , couple of laborers actually got a little fluid on them.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Sounds like Arlington is a good place to be if your in the plumbing biz, and not so good if your the building owner.


It's all good for plumbers either way: 

undersized grease system: more work for us :thumbsup:

over-sized grease system: more work for us :thumbsup:

It's a win! :laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Sounds like Arlington is a good place to be if your in the plumbing biz, and not so good if your the building owner.


Yea I guess , but doing one of these in the busiest parking lot in Arlington isn't easy.:laughing: After the front one we will be pulling the 2000 gallon in the back and installing a 3000 gallon . I'll take pics of the interior of the grease trap . It is totally different that any other grease trap I have seen and I've installed hundreds of em all over the state.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Did the soil smell like bacon?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

not til after we dug it up and cut the lines loose then moved the middle piece when we were digging and it sprung a little leak.lol


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

justme said:


> The city of Arlington has special requirements and they figure the grease load in a special way also to require a larger grease trap .Arlington is just plain special. There was nothing wrong with the 3000 gallon we pulled . Just so happens that the remodel added a few more fixtures to the load and with Arlington's special way of figuring now under the Arlington amendments a 5000 gallon is required. No other city in the state would require this :no:.



Awesome..... And your the beneficiary. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't think that aav is code compliant :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

justme said:


> The city of Arlington has special requirements and they figure the grease load in a special way also to require a larger grease trap .Arlington is just plain special. There was nothing wrong with the 3000 gallon we pulled . Just so happens that the remodel added a few more fixtures to the load and with Arlington's special way of figuring now under the Arlington amendments a 5000 gallon is required. No other city in the state would require this :no:.


They have made my life real difficult. I have argued until I was blue in the face, However I have gotten them to relent on a couple occasions.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

justme said:


> Yea I guess , but doing one of these in the busiest parking lot in Arlington isn't easy.:laughing: After the front one we will be pulling the 2000 gallon in the back and installing a 3000 gallon . I'll take pics of the interior of the grease trap .* It is totally different* that any other grease trap I have seen and I've installed hundreds of em all over the state.


Is it a new Park design or what?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Is it a new Park design or what?


It is a city of Arlington design. tons of pipe on the inside of the grease trap, I'll take pics tomorrow and post them.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> I don't think that aav is code compliant :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Actually the plumbing inspector thought we should put that on lol


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's a link to their specs 

http://www.arlingtontx.gov/water/pdf/Interceptor_Well_Device_Specifications.pdf


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's some pics from today ,everything went great . I'll take more after it is totally installed.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks good, brother :thumbsup:

Set it down once and pull the harness?

How long did it take to fill up?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

My guys were still filling it up when I left around 2 .


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Looks good, brother :thumbsup:
> 
> Set it down once and pull the harness?
> 
> How long did it take to fill up?


I have always gotten lucky I guess , I have never had to do it more than once . Except that time Park had to come pull it because it was leaking and they couldn't stop the leaks so had to get a new one.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Good job justme:thumbsup:


----------

